#  >  > Living And Legal Affairs In Thailand >  >  > Farming & Gardening In Thailand >  >  > Thailands National Parks >  >  Sisaket - Khao Phra Wihan National Park

## dirtydog

*Khao Phra Wihan National Park* 

*Surin*
*Sisaket*

*General Information*


Royal Thai Government has designated an area of 130 sq.km. to be Khao Praviharn National Park on March 20, 1998. 

The park covered area in Kantaralak district, Srisaket Province and Nam Yoen, Ubonratchatani district. 

Main tourist attraction arer Mor-E-Daeng Cliff where the visitor center are located, route leading to Khao Phraviharn contain marvelous scenery, Ancient Khmer sclupture, Traw pond, Bat cave, Historic Flag Pole, and orchid nature trail to Khao Praviharn.




On 1st August, 1998 Suranaree Army Troop negotiated with Cambodia Army to cooperate a project called “demonstration of opening Khao Praviharn ”. 

Later on December 17th, 2001 the boundary between Thailand and Cambodia at the entrance to the ancient Khmer ruin city was opened. 

Thereafter, there were 2 issues arose; waste water running into the Traw Pond which effect Thai villagers, tourists fraud. 

Consequently, resolution from Ministerial meeting between two countries was agreed upon reopen Khao Praviharn again on May, 31, 2003.

Ministry of foreign Affair has assigned a Khao Praviharn Co-development committee to develop the area based on both country benefit sharing basis. 2 Subcommittees were established under this committee; renovation and development planning committee. 




* Climate*

Summer Season : starting from March till May
Raining Season : starting from June till October
Winter Season : starting from Nomvember till February

* Flora and Fauna*

The park is covered by dipterocarp forest and dry evergreen forest with Pterocarpus macrocarpus, Shorea obtosa, Shorea siamensis and Xylia kerrii being some of the dominant tree species. It is also wildlife habitats such as wild boar, barking deer, samba deer, squirrel, gibbon, civet, birds and reptiles, etc.

----------

